# August Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (24 July 2011)

Good afternoon everyone! I hope you are all enjoying your Sunday afternoon! 

With August only a week away, it's time for everyone to start thinking about their entry for next month's stock tipping competition! 

The stock tipping competition this month is proudly sponsored by the Calibre Report, who are offering a free 21-day trial to ASF members and visitors. Issued twice weekly the Calibre Report uses a unique investment strategy to determine what stocks investors should be buying and selling via our small, mid and large cap portfolios. Click here to trial Calibre free for 21-days.

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have a minimum of 25 posts to enter. 

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between August 1 and August 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The competition winner will receive $100. The second placegetter will win $50 and the third placegetter $25. 

You have until midnight on Sunday, July 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 July 2011)

PEN again thanks Joe,

gg


----------



## Muschu (24 July 2011)

IFN please


----------



## hangseng (24 July 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> PEN again thanks Joe,
> 
> gg




LOL! Man you are quick gg. You must sit and wait for the moment Joe places up the thread lol. And I can't even pick PENOC  Good luck and you may just get 2 in a row this time.

I am going to pick an outsider this time around...

IVR thanks Joe.


----------



## explod (24 July 2011)

AYN thanks Joe


----------



## nulla nulla (24 July 2011)

*SGP* for me this month please Joe. Only hope it can wait until August 1, before it improves. This month pick jumped almost immediately after I nominated.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (24 July 2011)

TZL please


----------



## Liar's Poker (24 July 2011)

BKP again for me thank Joe.

-Liar-


----------



## RandR (24 July 2011)

LYC please.

or if someone else wants it i'll go JBH.


----------



## yma (24 July 2011)

HOG for me thanks Joe


----------



## pixel (24 July 2011)

August will be the month for *SSC*
thanks Joe


----------



## Mickel (24 July 2011)

LNC again thanks Joe.  That coal sale must come through soon.


----------



## Iggy_Pop (24 July 2011)

mnc again 

thanks


----------



## robusta (25 July 2011)

ISS please Joe


----------



## jbocker (25 July 2011)

whn thanks Joe


----------



## albaby (25 July 2011)

RXM thanks Joe.Al


----------



## bathuu (25 July 2011)

CEO please


----------



## TheAbyss (25 July 2011)

AQC please


----------



## Nortorious (25 July 2011)

SSN should start moving in August.

Lock that one in for me. If Lil_Jason wants SSN, I'll happily go with RED

Thanks


----------



## golfmos123 (25 July 2011)

ZYL for me please Joe.............


----------



## Miner (25 July 2011)

ACS for me this time please


----------



## dutchie (25 July 2011)

EGO    thanks Joe


----------



## ferretbiter (25 July 2011)

RED for me, come on baby!


----------



## tigerboi (25 July 2011)

WPG again thx joe...TB


----------



## Knobby22 (25 July 2011)

CFU


----------



## kgee (25 July 2011)

NDO thanks


----------



## Assasin (25 July 2011)

Can I give AUT a go Joe.

Many thanks.


----------



## desjosie (25 July 2011)

I'll have *DRM* thanks


----------



## cynic (25 July 2011)

I'll have WDC (assuming it's not already taken)

thanks


----------



## grandia3 (25 July 2011)

let's try SOI this time 

edit: oops, I just realised they are now trading at 0.009

Can I get PRR if SOI is still trading below 1cents at 1st Aug?

thanks


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (25 July 2011)

grandia3 said:


> let's try SOI this time
> 
> edit: oops, I just realised they are now trading at 0.009
> 
> ...




This is a competition mate, not the Pride of Erin.

gg


----------



## drillinto (25 July 2011)

LRF
Thank you, Joe.


----------



## bigdog (25 July 2011)

DMA thanks Joe


----------



## LiL_JaSoN (26 July 2011)

NTU


----------



## notting (26 July 2011)

CUS thanks


----------



## stacks (26 July 2011)

EIO for me. Thanks


----------



## LiL_JaSoN (26 July 2011)

woops, my stock decides to take off early today +18.3%


----------



## AngusSmart (26 July 2011)

EKA for me thanks joe!!

Cheers


----------



## Crom (26 July 2011)

I'll stick with FML thanks Joe.  Good news out re Treasure Island (what a name!).  

Next pick might be AVQ once they finally put Sumitomo out to pasture following the high court challenge against the Solomon Islands and Axiom.  Now there is a company with share price potential!

Good pickings to you all

CROM


----------



## trillionaire#1 (28 July 2011)

NZO for me this month,thanks Joe.


----------



## Purple XS2 (28 July 2011)

*GTG*, please Joe. We've had the pump, we're in a dump but I sense a hump!


----------



## LifeChoices (29 July 2011)

*SIP* please.


----------



## noirua (29 July 2011)

ADE - Adel Energy - thanks Joe


----------



## rcm617 (29 July 2011)

MAD again, thanks Joe


----------



## springhill (29 July 2011)

NCO thanks


----------



## SilverRanger (29 July 2011)

I'll take BMN, thanks


----------



## So_Cynical (29 July 2011)

*APN* - APN News & Media

Thanks Joe

This things gota bottom soon.


----------



## Synergy (30 July 2011)

I'll take LOM thanks Joe


----------



## skc (30 July 2011)

BSA thanks


----------



## burglar (30 July 2011)

CIG thanks Joe!


----------



## Tyler Durden (30 July 2011)

ICN please, thanks.


----------



## Sdajii (31 July 2011)

PYM for me! Thanks, Joe! 

...I hope Assassin wins though!


----------



## Gringotts Bank (31 July 2011)

More BYR more BYR more BYR more BYR....  :alcohol:

Thanks.

Time for me to get back on the leader board.  Target of 36c.


----------



## mr. jeff (31 July 2011)

TVN please Joe

cheers


----------



## craigj (31 July 2011)

MHM  thanks joe


----------



## ROE (31 July 2011)

AHZ thanks


----------

